# [SOLVED] No optical drives on kernel 3.0.6

## E001754

Hi,

Got two optical drives, plugged on PATA.

They used to work well with 2.6.36 but now on 3.0.6, they no longer working.

Optical drives do work, as when booting Windows, I can use them flawlessly.

I should have misconfigured something in kernel, but I can't find what's wrong :

 :Shocked: 

```

 │ ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                                                 --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                                                                      │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                                                       *** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >   Platform AHCI SATA support                                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >   Initio 162x SATA support                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >   ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620)                                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*]   ATA SFF support                                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                         *** SFF controllers with custom DMA interface ***                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)                                                                        │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*]     ATA BMDMA support                                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                           *** SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***                                                                      │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Marvell SATA support                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       NVIDIA SATA support                                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Silicon Image SATA support                                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ULi Electronics SATA support                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       VIA SATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                           *** PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***                                                                      │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ALi PATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       AMD/NVidia PATA support                                                                                      │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ARASAN CompactFlash PATA Controller Support                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ATI PATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       ARTOP/Acard ATP867X PATA support                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       CMD64x PATA support                                                                                          │ │   

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────v(+)───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │   
```

```

 ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────^(-)───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       HPT 371N/372N/302N PATA support                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       HPT 343/363 PATA support                                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       IT8213 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                           │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       IT8211/2 PATA support                                                                                        │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       JMicron PATA support                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Marvell PATA support via legacy mode                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       NETCELL Revolution RAID support                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Ninja32/Delkin Cardbus ATA support                                                                           │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Nat Semi NS87415 PATA support                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Intel PATA old PIIX support                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Promise PATA 2027x support                                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Older Promise PATA controller support                                                                        │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Experimental)                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       RDC PATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       SC1200 PATA support                                                                                          │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Intel SCH PATA support                                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       SiS PATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Toshiba Piccolo support (Experimental)                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Compaq Triflex PATA support                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       VIA PATA support                                                                                             │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >       Winbond SL82C105 PATA support                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                         *** PIO-only SFF controllers ***                                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     CMD640 PCI PATA support (Experimental)                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support                                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental)                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support                                                                                    │ │   

  │ │                                                         *** Generic fallback / legacy drivers ***                                                                      │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*>     ACPI firmware driver for PATA                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*>     Generic ATA support                                                                                            │ │   

  │ │                                                 < >     Legacy ISA PATA support (Experimental)                                                                         │ │   

  │ └────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │   
```

I also got some in SCSI section as follows :

```

 ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                                                 < > RAID Transport Class                                                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 -*- SCSI device support                                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*> SCSI target support                                                                                                │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                     *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                                                                     │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*> SCSI disk support                                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < > SCSI tape support                                                                                                  │ │   

  │ │                                                 < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*> SCSI CDROM support                                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 <*> SCSI generic support                                                                                               │ │   

  │ │                                                 < > SCSI media changer support                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                                                 │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                                                   │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ] SCSI logging facility                                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                     SCSI Transports  --->                                                                                              │ │   

  │ │                                                 [ ] SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                                                 < > SCSI Device Handlers  --->                                                                                         │ │   

  │ │                                                 < > OSD-Initiator library                                                                                           

```

Or perhaps is it some weirdness in new starting scripts and that I shouldn't look in the kernel ??

The drives used to be on /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1.

Perhaps some init script has changed and a missing config file needs to be somewhere so that /dev/sr0 appear again?

Thanks for any hint.Last edited by E001754 on Sun Dec 18, 2011 2:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chithanh

Please use [​code][/code] instead of [​quote][/quote] tags so the menuconfig screens become easier to read

Verify with

```
# lspci -k
```

that your kernel has a driver for your PATA chipset.

----------

## E001754

lspci -k gives :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard
> ...

 

So, the last item, that I set in blue, seems to be the wanted IDE controller?

Thanks also for the hint 

```

```

. I didn't know about that.

I changed it in the initial post.

----------

## roarinelk

Enable this driver as well:

< >       IT8213 PATA support (Experimental)

----------

## E001754

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 06:07.0 IDE interface: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT8213 IDE Controller
> 
> Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b000 
> ...

 

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> Enable this driver as well:
> 
> < >       IT8213 PATA support (Experimental)

 

You got it. It works.

Thank you.

----------

